# What watch would you like Stowa to introduce next?



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm loving my new no-logo, no-date Flieger COSC -- simple, easy to read, and comfortable, with beautiful blued hands and onion crown.

No need for another watch. _But_ ... if I could ... it would be a B-dial in a slightly larger case (41-42 mm) with a hand-wind movement, sapphire back, and case engraving.

How about you?


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Something unpredictable.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd like a reintroduction of the FO or a FO with a Durowe, too. But if we're going with something unpredictable, I'd like to see a few tweaks to the Seatime to be a bit more like Mike Stuffler's:


----------



## tctan (Jul 10, 2011)

a bracelet...like on the flieger or marine.


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

JohnM said:


> it would be a B-dial in a slightly larger case (41-42 mm) with a hand-wind movement, sapphire back, and case engraving.
> 
> How about you?


I agree, but here is something a little more modern I'd like to see a Stowa version of:









Or, how about a hand winding bi-complex chronograph with skeletonized movement (display back of course) and bidirectional rotating bezel for second time zone, similar to this:


----------



## some.idiot (Dec 24, 2012)

A true homage to the original Flieger. Large (44-45mm), handwinding, central seconds, bead-blasted case, straight lugs, etc. As close to the original as possible, just not 55mm.


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

Cursor said:


> But if we're going with something unpredictable, I'd like to see a few tweaks to the Seatime to be a bit more like Mike Stuffler's:


What he said.
That is just a fantastic diver.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Some thing like this GMT (again)...










....or a Stowa 60ties


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

I think the fliegers have been done to death, personally. Another version with tweaks to size, etc wouldn't add a lot to what's already available. I'd like to see another diver design close to the original 60's Seatime (but in a modern larger size), or else something new inspired from Jorg's vast historical collection. The Chrono 1938 was taken from an original pocket watch design and Stowa pulled it off perfectly. The Exima was a nice design, maybe a new version of that would great... Something like that would be more interesting to me than yet another flieger watch.


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree that some modifications to the 60's seatime diver would be a great timepiece! Have a thinner bezel dial ring with lume, slight domed crystal, shorter lug to lug distance than current model. I definitely would buy one!


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd like to see a watch with screws in the bezel, maybe something like the Kleine Schauer here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-jorg-schauer-kleine-schauer-like-new-automatic-646158.html


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

I agree with a dress watch like the 60's Stowa with the Durowe movement that contains as many in-house made parts as possible.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

John,

Been asking for that very watch for several years now! I do however prefer a 44mm case.

I love this one just wish it were in a 44mm case,I just never get tired of looking at it,front or back!































JohnM said:


> I'm loving my new no-logo, no-date Flieger COSC -- simple, easy to read, and comfortable, with beautiful blued hands and onion crown.
> 
> No need for another watch. _But_ ... if I could ... it would be a B-dial in a slightly larger case (41-42 mm) with a hand-wind movement, sapphire back, and case engraving.
> 
> How about you?


----------



## dandylion (Oct 16, 2012)

I love this...


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Something sporty. I agree that the fliegers have done to death. The older sea time model would be cool. If one of the models were to be resized, I would love the MO smaller in diameter.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

CM HUNTER said:


> I agree with a dress watch like the 60's Stowa with the *Durowe* movement that contains as many in-house made parts as possible.


Something like this one :think::


















Volker ;-)


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

A watch I would like to be revitalized / interpreted:



















It is an alarm watch with an additional crown to set up the alarm |>

Volker ;-)


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

A trench/officers watch like the pocket watch in picture on the Stowa website. They can use the 6497, along with the MO case, all they need are the hands and dial


----------



## dsign50 (Sep 15, 2007)

Definitely a modern version of the Stowa 60's:-!


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

flieger? really? doesn't Stowa already offer like 493 variations of the flieger? how about another diver/sport watch...that would be my vote


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

mngambler said:


> flieger? really? doesn't Stowa already offer like 493 variations of the flieger? how about another diver/sport watch...that would be my vote


I'd be interested in if they would just offer a blue dial to match the blue bezel on the Seatime.

Also, this is cool...reasonably close to the Heuer Bundeswehr.


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the watch in this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/anyone-know-about-stowa-664609.html


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

A smaller version of the prodiver! Keep the dial and bezel exactly the same, but thinner and shorter lug to lug for us small wrists and I would definitely buy one!


----------



## Schmiedel (Apr 23, 2006)

How about a Stowa version of the sportstop? I'd love th, especially with some sor of treated to case and bezels


----------



## SaveTheClockTower! (Aug 25, 2010)

hoangvisuals said:


> A smaller version of the prodiver!!


Definitely agree with this...Its hard for me to find a diver smaller than 40mm. At least one that doesn't get the "is that a rolex?" question from strangers.

Getting close to Baselworld...When does Jorg usually release information on the new releases?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

SaveTheClockTower! said:


> Getting close to Baselworld...When does Jorg usually release information on the new releases?


Just before the curtain rises.


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

View attachment 972602
Id love this in 36-38mm.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Some thing like this GMT (again)...
> 
> ....or a Stowa 60ties


I love the GMT! I would sign up right away. 
Thanks Mike


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

love to have a marine automatic without a date, central second hand, white dial, and 38mm.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

ed21x said:


> love to have a marine automatic *without *a date, *central *second hand, *white* dial, and _38_mm.


Make it change from 38 mm to 40 mm and you can start hunting one:



















Volker ;-)


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

What about a Flieger Chronograph with CENTRAL minute counter? Imho it would be awesome ;-)


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Cursor said:


> if we're going with something unpredictable, I'd like to see a few tweaks to the Seatime to be a bit more like Mike Stuffler's:
> 
> View attachment 964846


This x 100. A few minor adjustments to take account of present day tastes this watch would be a winner. Mind you, looking at Stowa's back catalogue there are some classic design's already there. Rather than re-inventing the wheel, Jorg should maybe look to Stowa's history for inspiration for his next project.


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

d88 said:


> This x 100. A few minor adjustments to take account of present day tastes this watch would be a winner. Mind you, looking at Stowa's back catalogue there are some classic design's already there. Rather than re-inventing the wheel, Jorg should maybe look to Stowa's history for inspiration for his next project.


Agree!


----------



## annas (Mar 5, 2013)

Having been wearing a Prodiver daily since 2007, the watch I would most like to see is a Prodiver with tritium inserts. Another watch that I would like to see is a Prodiver with high-spec quartz movement (ETA Thermoline, for example), also with tritium.

Other than that, nada.


----------



## Aegaris (Jan 29, 2013)

If the 1938 Chronograph's large second hand rotated I would buy it immediately, I don't like that something that large remains stationary.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Aegaris said:


> If the 1938 Chronograph's large second hand rotated I would buy it immediately, I don't like that something that large remains stationary.


Well, just start the chrono and the second hand moves and,moves and moves and.....


----------



## njc2o (Jun 28, 2012)

larger flieger. i have one, and i like it. it just needs another 3-4 mm to fill my wrist the way i'd ultimately prefer for casual wear.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

njc2o said:


> larger flieger. i have one, and i like it. it just needs another 3-4 mm to fill my wrist the way i'd ultimately prefer for casual wear.


+++1


----------



## andyy (Sep 12, 2011)

If Stowa did a version of this without the subdial (is that the right term?) I would buy it instantly

View attachment 999745


----------



## Polaroid (Jul 18, 2010)

40mm no-date Seatime Black.

Edit- also I would like no-date options for all models.


----------



## Andries (Oct 26, 2012)

42mm Flieger- A type dial no date no logo. 
14mm thick.
FL Engraving. 
Solid steel caseback with B-uhr engraving. 
More domed and thicker crystal(2-3mm). 
22mm lug with. 
Screw in lugs and screw in buckle. 
Screw down crown. 
ETA 2824-2 movement with date complication and sterling silver rotor removed. 
All numbering and triangle on the bottom layer of a sandwich dial.
Dark brown leather strap made from WWII ammo pouch, with screw in rivets.


----------



## Craithorn (Jun 13, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Some thing like this GMT (again)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the GMT suggestion Mike. It would add much needed diversity to the Stowa brand.


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

Craithorn said:


> I agree with you on the GMT suggestion Mike. It would add much needed diversity to the Stowa brand.


If they do another GMT, I'd like to the dial and local hour hand to be 24hrs too (like the Glycine Airman).


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

knight427 said:


> Or, how about a hand winding bi-complex chronograph with skeletonized movement (display back of course) and bidirectional rotating bezel for second time zone, similar to this:


The watch you have displayed is a Hanhart chronograph. They still make them although the new ones have automatic movements and do not have a flyback complication. Here is my Hanhart, made a few years ago when you could still get it in the hand wind version.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a Marine Original with power reserve or moonphase if Mr. Schauer happened to find a stock of suitable movements...


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

Saxon007 said:


> The watch you have displayed is a Hanhart chronograph. They still make them although the new ones have automatic movements and do not have a flyback complication. Here is my Hanhart, made a few years ago when you could still get it in the hand wind version.


Very nice watch. I was aware Hanhart is still around, but they seem so expensive. I would guess if Stowa made your watch (no flyback) pricing should be comparable to their Marine Chrono, which is maybe 1/2 the Hanhart price?


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine is not a flyback, it is a 7760. I think the prices Hanhart lists on their site are really high, you can get them for much less. I bought mine used but in NOS condition, even the leather strap was unworn. I paid less for the Hanhart (including boxes and papers) than I would have to pay for a new Stowa chrono.

Tutima sells a similar watch, they also made chronos for Germany back in the day. I think they still have a hand wind version. I do not like the Tutima hands as much, they are white instead of matte metal. Still, they are very nice watches.


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

Saxon007 said:


> Mine is not a flyback, it is a 7760. I think the prices Hanhart lists on their site are really high, you can get them for much less. I bought mine used but in NOS condition, even the leather strap was unworn. I paid less for the Hanhart (including boxes and papers) than I would have to pay for a new Stowa chrono.
> 
> Tutima sells a similar watch, they also made chronos for Germany back in the day. I think they still have a hand wind version. I do not like the Tutima hands as much, they are white instead of matte metal. Still, they are very nice watches.


Did you just buy it? There was for sale less than week ago for $2k, but I can't remember if it was your model or not. In any case, of course it's not fair to compare new to used prices. But one nice thing about Stowa is that you generally don't see as much deprecation as you do with a lot of other watches.

Also, I did find Tutima's version shortly after visiting the Hanhart AD. Their Classic Flieger Chrono is beautiful, but I wish they had modernized the size a bit (theirs is 38.5 mm which was the historic size). Not that it really matters right now, I'm stretching my budget to get the Stowa 6498 so I can't really be disappointed in watches I can't yet afford.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

knight427 said:


> Did you just buy it?


No, I got it about a year ago.


----------



## Polaroid (Jul 18, 2010)

I want a handwind but I'll be waiting for one that has a power reserve indicator. 

No date of course


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

40mm day date Seatime.


----------



## Flintstone (Apr 5, 2012)

Please Stowa a larger Flieger. At least 42mm.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Another diver, but dressier than Seatime, at least not so bulky, possibly with some vintage touch...


----------



## HermesBlessMe (Aug 10, 2011)

Pilot GMT


----------



## sryt31 (Jun 16, 2010)

A Seatime chronograph !!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

sryt31 said:


> A Seatime chronograph !!


I like that idea.


----------



## Aegaris (Jan 29, 2013)

Flieger B pocket watch! Or any pocket watch.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aegaris said:


> Flieger B pocket watch! Or any pocket watch.


And then a cuckoo clock, please!

Honestly, a 55mm Flieger limited edition replica would get my vote.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

avatar1 said:


> And then a cuckoo clock, please!
> 
> Honestly, a 55mm Flieger limited edition replica would get my vote.


As much as I love the idea, Laco already did two editions. It would be just another re-make/homage though.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

stuffler said:


> As much as I love the idea, Laco already did two editions. It would be just another re-make/homage though.


Yes, the Laco editions sold rather well - so why leave all the gold to Laco?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

black 1938 without date


----------



## wicked (Feb 17, 2007)

42mm Flieger no logo.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

40 mm Flieger with 20 ATM.


----------



## segullq9 (Sep 20, 2011)

I like to introduce this incredible Stowa Watch..


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

segullq9 said:


> I like to introduce this incredible Stowa Watch..


The thread is not about what you would like to intruduce to us but what watch Stowa is going to introduce next ;-)


----------



## sryt31 (Jun 16, 2010)

stuffler said:


> I like that idea.


An another color of dial to the seatime !!!;-)


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

segullq9 said:


> I like to introduce this incredible Stowa Watch..


Well, I guess the thread topic was kind of misleading... b-)

Nice watch, anyway.


----------



## jzpjzp (Oct 27, 2012)

I would LOVE to see a new marine original with applied numerals, maybe even in gold like the 1938!
l(this ultimately stems from my love for a dornbluth)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It just occurred to me that I would like to see an Antea or even Mariner with luminous hands much like the Nomos Tangomat Sport.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> It just occurred to me that I would like to see an Antea or even Mariner with luminous hands much like the Nomos Tangomat Sport.


There is no such thing as the Tangomat Sport. There is a Tangente Sport however.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

sergio65 said:


> There is no such thing as the Tangomat Sport. There is a Tangente Sport however.


...and we have the Partitio (the better hands imho)

View attachment 1017006


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes mike, and on Nomos side you also have the Club that looks closer to the Partitio, while the Tangente looks more like the Antea ...

The Club Dunkel also has luminous material.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Aha! Thanks for the correction! Misspoke when I said Tangomat when I meant Tangente Sport!


----------



## kai1839 (Jan 10, 2011)

Marine with the sub dial centered and 40mm as it was with the 6425. Unfortunately, I don't believe the 6425 is made anymore. Sterling silver dial would be nice on this as well, or possibly on the current MO.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

a watch for my wife so she won't complain about at least one new addition to the collection


----------



## Polaroid (Jul 18, 2010)

segullq9 said:


> I like to introduce this incredible Stowa Watch..


Pardon my ignorance, but when did that come out? I love the Seatime but would only consider a no-date model.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The 2007 catalogue mentions no-date versions and if I remember correctly there was the possibility to chose no-date or date versions with the first batch of 75 watches (a limited edition) as well.

View attachment 1017820


Those no-date-versions are rare.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

@ Polaroid:


> Pardon my ignorance, but *when* did that come out? I love the Seatime but would only consider a no-date model.


My Seatime was sold in summer 2006: Sommeruhren 022

Volker ;-)


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Am not sure if this has been discussed or covered before...Did Stowa ever come up with a moonphase complication in any of their watches? I know that JS Kulisse has one but Stowa?

If not, I would definitely would like to see one.


----------



## Addy711 (Apr 5, 2012)

The new TESTAF dial dropped into the current Flieger case with blued hands. I don't think I could click fast enough to order one. Icing on the cake would be a solid end link bracelet.

I realize the TESTAF certification would not follow but the dial design is amazing on it's own merit. Maybe this what we will see when Stowa referred to new designs being introduced into the "normal" lineup, here's hoping!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You can't just drop ab 45mm dial in a 40mm case, right?!
The TO1 and TO2 will be part of the normal lineup btw.


----------



## Addy711 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I'm not assuming it would be a drop-in perfect fit. But since it would be all dial I think it might be close. Anyways just a fantasy watch for me, it's how I've hoped Sinn would update their 556I, slightly bigger with a better defined 12 o'clock index and BGW 9 lume.


----------



## anachy (Apr 8, 2013)

something similar to omega spdy pro?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

anachy said:


> something similar to omega spdy pro?


Hopefully not, something similar to any Omega would not match with the Stowa philosophy.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

maybe a moonphase watch, but not sure which movement, probably the 7751 ... but I would prefer a more simple design


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

A manual wind, 12 hour chronograph featuring the Valjoux 7760 movement.

heb


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

how about a seatime with a GMT complication?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The new flieger in 40mm size. That's my wish in addition to very strong lume, something Sinn is noticeably weak in.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> The new flieger in 40mm size. That's my wish in addition to very strong lume, something Sinn is noticeably weak in.


As far as I know the current Flieger comes in 40mm and has a strong lume already.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

sergio65 said:


> maybe a moonphase watch, but not sure which movement, probably the 7751 ... but I would prefer a more simple design


Yeah. Thumbs up for a moonphase too. If someone can make a classic moonphase dress, its mr schauer!

But one that works in both north and Southern Hemispheres


----------



## anachy (Apr 8, 2013)

maybe lume all the index on Flieger A type auto? 41 or 42 for case?
hope that's possible


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

there's already lume on the indexes on the A type, on the B type, the lume is as per historical version









The unitas version is 41 mm


----------



## anachy (Apr 8, 2013)

sorry I mean the A type auto
looks like its missing something
View attachment 1078106

I think the manual A type have the lume all around


----------



## daming (May 10, 2013)

I think the best stowa timepiece is FO, please rei-issue it, it would be better if stowa can provide the option for upgrade the eta6498 to top level


----------



## ivanlt (Oct 25, 2008)

daming said:


> I think the best stowa timepiece is FO, please rei-issue it, it would be better if stowa can provide the option for upgrade the eta6498 to top level


+1


----------



## zpyder (Jun 17, 2010)

What about a skeleton design? 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Something like the Flieger T01 TESTAF model with a handwinding movement (?2801) in a smaller and slimmer case (41-43 & around 11 thick) and without that rotating bezel. Simply a modern take on the Flieger look rather than technically meeting TESTAF standards :-D

The Naf


----------



## cheapshades2012 (Dec 24, 2012)

The one hand . (as per thread)Couldn't see it happening.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

cheapshades2012 said:


> The one hand . (as per thread)Couldn't see it happening.


I think you are right. The Einzeiger is still a privilege of Schauer and still on their web site. But since Jörg reduced the anual output of Schauer to a minimum, almost Zero, we currently will not see a one han watch and for sure not Stowa branded.


----------



## cheapshades2012 (Dec 24, 2012)

stuffler said:


> I think you are right. The Einzeiger is still a privilege of Schauer and still on their web site. But since Jörg reduced the anual output of Schauer to a minimum, almost Zero, we currently will not see a one han watch and for sure not Stowa branded.


MIke, am I to understand Stowa and Schauer are 2 separate companies, but with Jorg doing the watch making. Don't really understand. Had a look on Schauer website but couldn't see the one hand, perhaps looking at the wrong site,
Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Go to the web site click english - collection - one hand et voilá. And yes two companies under one roof. Different collection, different prices.


----------



## cheapshades2012 (Dec 24, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Go to the web site click english - collection - one hand et voilá. And yes two companies under one roof. Different collection, different prices.


Thank you.
And doesn't it look a thing of beauty!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Mike's GMT and his 60's Seatime are both fabulous! I would love to have either one of them, especially in an all new 40mm case size. I find the current Prodivers just a bit too big, tall and heavy for me these days so have been appreciating the more traditional sizes more.

I have agitated for this design in the past but haven't really seen too much enthusiasm for it. I finally was able to snag one on the big auction site recently though after years of lusting after it. I knew it would be small but I was rather surprised to find that it is TINY, at 29mm case size. The height is about 11mm though due to the extremely high domed crystal. Notice the train track dial next to the MOLE...I like the ROUND dot indices and hand shape very much. On this example the radium will still take a brief charge and you can see that 9, 12 and 3 as well as the dots are lumed.

Several companies made this exact dial and hand combination during the second world war such as Omega, IWC, and many smaller companies. I'm not sure what it was called but I call it the Field Watch because I suspect it was a standard military design. So, not a Flieger, not a Marine but I'm thinking Army Field watch. Someone jump in and correct me if I'm wrong....anyhow, wouldn't it be great in a 40mm case with blued hands and exact same configuration of vintage colored lume (like the white Partitio)? My mouth is watering just thinking about it. 

Please excuse the poor pics, it was n












early impossible to get rid of the reflections on the little guy:


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

The Naf said:


> Something like the Flieger T01 TESTAF model with a handwinding movement (?2801) in a smaller and slimmer case (41-43 & around 11 thick) and without that rotating bezel. Simply a modern take on the Flieger look rather than technically meeting TESTAF standards :-D
> 
> The Naf


I'd prefer an opposite approach. Keep the 46mm case minus the bezel and give it a traditional B-dial with a large hand-winding movement (center seconds with hacking of course).


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Peter Atwood said:


> ...Someone jump in and correct me if I'm wrong....anyhow, wouldn't it be great in a 40mm case...
> 
> View attachment 1083271


You're not wrong - I would seriously consider buying one.


----------



## chopin92 (Apr 23, 2013)

A new flieger. It must have manual movements, center second, (no small second for Pilot watch for god's sake!) matte finished, onion crown with stowa logo.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Come on.

Stowa just introduces a new Flieger.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

chopin92 said:


> A new flieger. It must have manual movements, center second, (no small second for Pilot watch for god's sake!) matte finished, onion crown with stowa logo.


You can get exactly what ur after by asking them to make the auto version of that with the 2801 instead. I asked only a week ago and Luisa said they could offer it. Unless ur after either a bigger case or the modified Unitas.

And hey man...some of us prefer a Unitas with small seconds to no seconds  Unitas with central seconds is not on the cards according to Luisa...

The Naf


----------



## anachy (Apr 8, 2013)

bracelet that fits the lugs?


----------

